#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [作品] 簡單地做了一個腦袋

## アマテウス大神

做的很爛的說

正面


側面


背面


呃……


戴上了


[/img]

----------


## 夜星

怎麼會很爛呢?!
他是狗還是白狼呀?(似乎不是重點
希望有足夠的空氣(似乎也不是重點
再來只差身體就能製成套裝了(有頭,尾巴,四肢了

----------


## 混血狼狗

百度fursuit吧的大神哦~
神一般的存在耶~
期待整套fursuit~

----------


## 菜鳥

明明就很可愛
它的嘴巴是不是可以動?
你做的其實很不錯,你不要這麼的看輕自己,好嗎?
你這一次如果做的不理想的話,下一個作品就再接再厲吧
你有可能下一個作品做得比上一個好,加油吧,我挺你

----------

